# A thanks to the Ladies Lounge



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I joined the gym today and am setting a goal of completing a mile swim by July 15th; it was my first day back in the pool.

Because of the ladies here giving me my swagger, I donned a bikini speedo thong my first day back in the pool (and neglecting my back wax and going au naturale).

From gathering all of your postings here, I knew you would like this in a man.

Carry on.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Happy place! Happy place! I need to find my happy place...fast!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> I joined the gym today and am setting a goal of completing a mile swim by July 15th; it was my first day back in the pool.
> 
> Because of the ladies here giving me my swagger, I donned a bikini speedo thong my first day back in the pool (and neglecting my back wax and going au naturale).
> 
> ...


UUUGGG - I hope this picture leaves my mind, quickly! I am so sorry I read this! :rofl:


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh boy, that is hawt!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

"bikini speedo thong"


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

What? Did I do something wrong?

LOL. . .my apologies to any of the French Canadian men here.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> What? Did I do something wrong?
> 
> LOL. . .my apologies to any of the French Canadian men here.


Haha. Just messing with you, scanner. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

At this place we stayed in Pennsylvania were many Russian men (no idea why!). Good looking men by all accounts minus their choice in bathing attire. My son (who was 4 at the time) said that there were a lot of Superman running around without capes. No really, he did.

(Sorry to any Russian men in advance)


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

All a matter of which side of the pond you hail from:



> Speedos were regarded quite differently in Europe, South America and parts of Asia where the populace wasn't quite as uptight about the human body. These swim briefs quickly became the standard swimwear for men of all ages, and they remain so to this day.
> 
> Culture shock abounds when American beach bathers hit European shores in full board shorts, while Americans are just as aghast at the site of foreign tourists strutting their speedos at the family water park. To both sides, the opposite's swimwear seems a bit unfashionable.


I remember seeing a piece where Americans were mocked on European beaches for wearing knee-length swim shorts.
And of course, France has banned the burquini.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

The only thing I am picturing right now is Eddie from Christmas Vacation wearing his "wife beater" white tank top, wearing a leopard print speedo. Completing his "outfit" are a pair of diving fins and he is displaying all his male sexiness while bouncing up and down on a diving board drinking Meister Brau. **Oh, and the tank top is tucked IN to his speedo/sating underwear.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Great! THANKS A LOT Scanner. Now the image is BURNED into my retinas:


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

AC, you are without question, the image queen.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh boy!


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I think I just went blind.....


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, I don't miss sex anymore... Thanks!!!!! Don't think I will be thinking about the male body in a good way for a while.... Electroshock therapy might burn the images away


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

And there goes my dinner. . .


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Affaircare said:


> Great! THANKS A LOT Scanner. Now the image is BURNED into my retinas:


Don't know if he will look sexier without that watermelon on his belly! 

And he should shave his body hair too, not his hair on his head! 

:rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Don't know if he will look sexier without that watermelon on his belly!
> 
> And he should shave his body hair too, not his hair on his head!
> 
> :rofl:


At least Bigfoot appears to have well groomed nails.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Too funny!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I shudder to think what is going on "down below". Perhaps dental floss after happy time with this fella is standard fare?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey, girls!

At least his skin is tanned and healthy! If he had Brad Pitt's face, what do you think? Without that big belly, and his body hair shaved! Will you drool???????????


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Hey, girls!
> 
> At least his skin is tanned and healthy! If he had Brad Pitt's face, what do you think? Without that big belly, and his body hair shaved! Will you drool???????????


Errrr, tan does not equal healthy.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Errrr, tan does not equal healthy.


Don't western people like their skin tanned? 

I like men with healthy tanned skin, muscular, no big bellies! Yummy...........................


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Don't western people like their skin tanned?
> 
> I like men with healthy tanned skin, muscular, no big bellies! Yummy...........................


The ones that do are smart about it and use self tanning lotion. The ones that aren't are at risk of skin cancer and aging way past their years. The guy pictured will look like shoe leather in a few years, fur or no fur.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Brennan said:


> The ones that do are smart about it and use self tanning lotion. The ones that aren't are at risk of skin cancer and aging way past their years. The guy pictured will look like shoe leather in a few years, fur or no fur.


Agree! 

I know that some sun light is good for us, but too much of it can damage our skin and cause skin cancer! 

I know some people from Australia, they live near the ocean, we are about the same age, but their skin is wrinkled and weathered, they look more than ten years older than me! 

Do you know that sun light can enhance our sexual desire? I think it is true, I get hornier in summer! My husband is the same!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Agree!
> 
> I know that some sun light is good for us, but too much of it can damage our skin and cause skin cancer!
> 
> ...


A healthy amount of sunlight is great but you are right about people who are in it often. Take a look at most tennis players as your example. Your 40 year old female tennis player usually looks well past 50, at least the ones I have known. Nevermind what their knees look like after all that jumping around on the court.


----------

